# Re-identifying conductors



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GDK 13 said:


> I'm working in a building that has a 120/208 system, and a 277/480 system. I need to relocate a 277/480 Panel, so wiring needs to be changed. Currently there are 4 #8 or #6's in there. I have blue red and black #6 and #8. My question is, can i tape those brown orange and yellow? I *think* 4 and larger gets re-identified by marking tapes, but can't get to a code book right now. :no:


Yes you can as long as they are the same color on both ends.:thumbup:


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes you can as long as they are the same color on both ends.:thumbup:


Both sizes? I feel like an idiot for asking such a simple question...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GDK 13 said:


> Both sizes? I feel like an idiot for asking such a simple question...


Don't worry about it.:laughing:


Yes what i mean is both ends of the wire.:thumbup:


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Don't worry about it.:laughing:
> 
> 
> Yes what i mean is both ends of the wire.:thumbup:


thank you. you know the section by any chance?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GDK 13 said:


> Both sizes? I feel like an idiot for asking such a simple question...


I am assuming that you are idea-ing phases brown orange yellow for 480 Volts


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GDK 13 said:


> thank you. you know the section by any chance?


In the 2011 NEC the only requirement is that your Ungrounded conductors are not Green white or grey so you can mark them any way other then that.

Standard around here is brown orange yellow for 480/277 volts and 
black Red and blue for 120/208 volts but it is not in the code.

But look in article 200 for grounded conductors..:thumbup:


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> In the 2011 NEC the only requirement is that your Ungrounded conductors are not Green white or grey so you can mark them any way other then that.
> 
> Standard around here is brown orange yellow for 480/277 volts and
> black Red and blue for 120/208 volts but it is not in the code.
> ...


I'm good with all that, but I was looking for what size wire can you/can you NOT re I.D. with tape. On another note, pulled out 250 feet of #2 today. Brand new, but too bad it's green. Can't use that for anything other than a ground


----------

